# It looks like the Roamio OTA is out of stock



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

I guess this is the end of the Roamio OTA. It is no longer available on TiVo's website or on Amazon.

https://www.tivo.com/shop/outlet#dvrs

I would expect the Bolt OTA/Aereo to be released before long.


----------



## tgenius (Sep 15, 2006)

For what it's worth. I have my OTA on order from Amazon and was told they are expecting stock next week which should hopefully ship soon!


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

tgenius said:


> For what it's worth. I have my OTA on order from Amazon and was told they are expecting stock next week which should hopefully ship soon!


Well that's good. Maybe TiVo is shipping off what OTAs they have left to Amazon so sell with lifetime. Amazon still has the $300 OTA lifetime available for backorder, but Amazon says the $50 OTA without service is no longer available from them at all. If anyone still wants the $300 Roamio OTA w/lifetime, I suggest you order soon before they are all gone for good.


----------



## tgenius (Sep 15, 2006)

tarheelblue32 said:


> Well that's good. Maybe TiVo is shipping off what OTAs they have left to Amazon so sell with lifetime. Amazon still has the $300 OTA lifetime available for backorder, but Amazon says the $50 OTA without service is no longer available from them at all. If anyone still wants the $300 Roamio OTA w/lifetime, I suggest you order soon before they are all gone for good.


To follow up on this, got the email that I should be getting my Roamio OTA on Thursday. I also ordered a broken roamio basic off ebay to take the cablecard slot of of too just in case.


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

tgenius said:


> To follow up on this, got the email that I should be getting my Roamio OTA on Thursday. I also ordered a broken roamio basic off ebay to take the cablecard slot of of too just in case.


Just curious, how much did you pay for the broken Roamio?


----------



## duckman2000 (Oct 16, 2013)

Someone posted on one of the deal sites today (Monday 10/19) that the Amazon OTA $299 deal "is back on sale and in stock to ship this week at Amazon (based on my shipping estimate). For those that missed out earlier this month, purchase it and it should ship this week. It says temporarily out of stock, but they're getting a shipment this week."


----------



## tgenius (Sep 15, 2006)

tarheelblue32 said:


> Just curious, how much did you pay for the broken Roamio?


it appears to be kinda expensive. The unit is functional but the drive is going bad, but I paid $72 bucks (with free shipping) including remote and power brick, so it's actually not too bad, though I'm sure more expensive then it was before.


----------



## spaldingclan (Aug 22, 2012)

tgenius said:


> it appears to be kinda expensive. The unit is functional but the drive is going bad, but I paid $72 bucks (with free shipping) including remote and power brick, so it's actually not too bad, though I'm sure more expensive then it was before.


shoot I have a fully functional 1 tb Bast model(I upgraded the HD) on ebay for $99


----------



## tgenius (Sep 15, 2006)

spaldingclan said:


> shoot I have a fully functional 1 tb Bast model(I upgraded the HD) on ebay for $99


I believe that you gave me a counteroffer, before I won that auction that I had won!


----------



## henryr10 (Aug 20, 2015)

Well if Roamio OTA's are no longer available I'll sell you mine, w/ lifetime, for say $750.00.. lol!

Seriously it's a great unit and the WiFi streaming is KILLER.
Netflix and Amazon Prime have never hiccupped once.
Got a new Sony Blueray player yesterday w/ Super Wireless.... hooked it up to the LAN.
Froze or jittered all night on wireless.


----------



## JBinSD (Oct 4, 2015)

I'm seriously looking for a Roamio, with lifetime, at a "reasonable" price. Missing the boat on the refurb with lifetime for $300 was painful, I guess how much extra I'll haveta pay to get one will define the depths of my pain, lol.


----------



## raqball (Feb 23, 2015)

Amazon still has the OTA with lifetime for $300..

They are on back-order at the moment but I'd bet they get them in this week or next.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

raqball said:


> Amazon still has the OTA with lifetime for $300..
> 
> They are on back-order at the moment but I'd bet they get them in this week or next.


The Lifetime'd Roamio OTA is available via Amazon, again, at the $300 rate --- though with a 1-2 days processing caveat...

*TiVo Roamio OTA HD DVR with Product Lifetime Service*
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0148ZRFVO

*In stock but may require an extra 1-2 days to process.*
Ships from and sold by Amazon.com.​


----------



## TivoDVRGuy (Oct 12, 2015)

Non lifetime units are also now available via Amazon


----------



## ddehr026 (Aug 30, 2013)

Just ordered one of these. I currently have a Roamio basic running without a cable subscription, just get the network channels. When i cancelled cable, Time Warner never took back the cablecard or tuning adapter, which are still hooked up to the tivo. I'm getting all network channels without an antenna or anything, just through the coax into the house. Do i need to do anything different with the OTA? I was thinking i need to switch over the cablecard slot and cablecard and hook up the tuning adapter again? Or can i just plug in the OTA to the coax and I'll get all the networks come in again? But without the cablecard I won't get guide though, right? Sorry - lots of questions. I can probably figure all this out once I get the OTA, but i figured I might as well ask first!

Thanks!


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

ddehr026 said:


> Just ordered one of these. I currently have a Roamio basic running without a cable subscription, just get the network channels. When i cancelled cable, Time Warner never took back the cablecard or tuning adapter, which are still hooked up to the tivo. I'm getting all network channels without an antenna or anything, just through the coax into the house. Do i need to do anything different with the OTA? I was thinking i need to switch over the cablecard slot and cablecard and hook up the tuning adapter again? Or can i just plug in the OTA to the coax and I'll get all the networks come in again? But without the cablecard I won't get guide though, right? Sorry - lots of questions. I can probably figure all this out once I get the OTA, but i figured I might as well ask first!
> 
> Thanks!


If all you are getting is the basic cable channels, you don't need the tuning adapter. I would just unplug it, since tuning adapters can cause problems.

The Roamio OTA doesn't have a CableCard bracket, so there is no way to map the clearQAM channels from TWC to the correct channel number so the guide data will line up. You should see if you can find someone selling a broken Roamio basic on ebay or elsewhere so you can get the CableCard bracket and stick it in your new OTA. Otherwise, you're stuck with antenna only on that unit.


----------



## ddehr026 (Aug 30, 2013)

tarheelblue32 said:


> If all you are getting is the basic cable channels, you don't need the tuning adapter. I would just unplug it, since tuning adapters can cause problems.
> 
> The Roamio OTA doesn't have a CableCard bracket, so there is no way to map the clearQAM channels from TWC to the correct channel number so the guide data will line up. You should see if you can find someone selling a broken Roamio basic on ebay or elsewhere so you can get the CableCard bracket and stick it in your new OTA. Otherwise, you're stuck with antenna only on that unit.


Thanks for the reply. I currently have a Roamio basic on month to month that this is replacing, so I'll swap the Cablecard slot over to the OTA, unhook the tuning adapter and I should be good to go. Yay no more monthly fee!


----------



## foghorn2 (May 4, 2004)

...and re-pair the cable card


----------



## derek87 (Oct 21, 2015)

the one i ordered 10 days ago is due to arrive today, but good news for anyone still on the fence. it is back in stock:

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0148ZRFVO?keywords=roamio ota&qid=1445443914&ref_=sr_1_1&sr=8-1


----------



## raqball (Feb 23, 2015)

derek87 said:


> the one i ordered 10 days ago is due to arrive today, but good news for anyone still on the fence. it is back in stock:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0148ZRFVO?keywords=roamio ota&qid=1445443914&ref_=sr_1_1&sr=8-1


I wonder how long these are going to last?

OTA with no service for $50
OTA with lifetime service included for $300

It's a killer deal! Mine says t's shipping today and I chose 1 day shipping. I wanted to wait until next month for the purchase but I was nervous they'd run out of stock before I was ready so I snagged it..

This could be their last run of them...


----------



## mickinct (Sep 14, 2015)

raqball said:


> I wonder how long these are going to last?
> 
> OTA with no service for $50
> OTA with lifetime service included for $300
> ...


It was a better deal when you ordered from tivo direct and they threw in a slider remote N/C.


----------



## raqball (Feb 23, 2015)

mickinct said:


> It was a better deal when you ordered from tivo direct and they threw in a slider remote N/C.


Sure but that deal is not available and when this run of Amazon stock is gone, it's gone for good...


----------



## ddehr026 (Aug 30, 2013)

foghorn2 said:


> ...and re-pair the cable card


Could you please elaborate? is there a process to re-pair? i'd prefer to not call Time Warner if that's possible.


----------



## eric102 (Oct 31, 2012)

Lifetime OTA is back in stock at Amazon


----------



## ddehr026 (Aug 30, 2013)

tarheelblue32 said:


> If all you are getting is the basic cable channels, you don't need the tuning adapter. I would just unplug it, since tuning adapters can cause problems.
> 
> The Roamio OTA doesn't have a CableCard bracket, so there is no way to map the clearQAM channels from TWC to the correct channel number so the guide data will line up. You should see if you can find someone selling a broken Roamio basic on ebay or elsewhere so you can get the CableCard bracket and stick it in your new OTA. Otherwise, you're stuck with antenna only on that unit.


So if I'm getting all the network channels just through the coax cable at my house now with no antenna on the basic, I won't need an antenna on the OTA, correct?


----------



## tgenius (Sep 15, 2006)

ddehr026 said:


> So if I'm getting all the network channels just through the coax cable at my house now with no antenna on the basic, I won't need an antenna on the OTA, correct?


Will not work, unless you currently have a cablecard in your basic? Or perhaps have unencrypted QAM?


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

ddehr026 said:


> So if I'm getting all the network channels just through the coax cable at my house now with no antenna on the basic, I won't need an antenna on the OTA, correct?


What are you paying for? It's on your bill.


----------



## elborak (Jul 15, 2014)

Can the OTA receive unencrypted QAM, or is it ATSC only without a CableCARD?


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

elborak said:


> Can the OTA receive unencrypted QAM, or is it ATSC only without a CableCARD?


I doubt it receives analog, so to get anything from cable without a card it is either clear QAM or part of a MATV system that does the translation to 8VSB as part of the "rent". TWC is not noted for being "loose" with their feeds, like letting locals through on an internet feed. But not having an OTA, I can only speculate.


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

elborak said:


> Can the OTA receive unencrypted QAM, or is it ATSC only without a CableCARD?


It can, but without a CableCard to map the channels to the correct channel number, the guide data won't match up. Some people have been successful buying a CableCard off ebay to map clearQAM channels in the Roamio basic. The additional problem with the Roamio OTA is that it lacks the CableCard bracket, so you'd also need to find one of those, perhaps by buying a broken Roamio basic off ebay for cheap to get the CableCard bracket out of it to use in the OTA.


----------



## Anotherpyr (May 6, 2015)

Almost gone http://electronics.woot.com/offers/tivo-roamio-ota-digital-video-recorder-9?ref=gh_el_3_d_ph. $25


----------



## lgnad (Feb 14, 2013)

Anotherpyr said:


> Almost gone http://electronics.woot.com/offers/tivo-roamio-ota-digital-video-recorder-9?ref=gh_el_3_d_ph. $25


Says sold out now...


----------



## HD_Dude (Sep 11, 2006)

eric102 said:


> Lifetime OTA is back in stock at Amazon


Four days later, they're out of stock but still accepting orders.

I ordered one from Amazon. $299 with lifetime. Says they'll notify me when it's back in stock, and on the way.

This is for a mountain house with no cable, but excellent digital antenna coverage. I ordered the base Roamio (en route) since it has OTA ability...but it was $400 with lifetime...and I didn't need its cable capabilities. So after reading this thread, I just saved $100, and got what I really wanted anyway.

I thought the OTA was only available with a monthly! Thanks to this forum, I learned something, and saved a Ben Franklin.

Thank you!


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

HD_Dude said:


> Four days later, they're out of stock but still accepting orders.
> 
> I ordered one from Amazon. $299 with lifetime. Says they'll notify me when it's back in stock, and on the way.
> 
> ...


Looks like the lifetime OTA is back in stock on Amazon. I assume all they have to do now is call up TiVo and say they want to add lifetime to some more of the OTA units they have on hand. I'm guessing TiVo probably shipped Amazon all of their remaining OTA units. I wish TiVo would do the same thing with all the basic units they have left and let Amazon sell them with lifetime for $400 so everyone could get the "loyalty" pricing on them.


----------



## HD_Dude (Sep 11, 2006)

tarheelblue32 said:


> Looks like the lifetime OTA is back in stock on Amazon.


Yep. When I saw they were back in stock - and my order still said 'we'll email you when they become available,' I called Amazon, and the helpful CS guy pushed it through. Arrives Monday.


----------

